# May Sikhs Study And Use Other Religious Texts?



## Embers (Aug 25, 2009)

1) How is the study of other holly scriptures by Sikhs viewed by Khalsa Sikhs? 

2) Is it frowned upon to read, quote or believe in other religous texts in addition to the Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji? 

This isn't intended to be a controversial new thread, I would like a summarised FAQ type answer if possible please? Thank you for these FAQ Aman Singh Ji

Kind regards, Ambers.


----------



## kds1980 (Aug 25, 2009)

Here are my answers to your questions

1)In sikhism there is no prohibition on studying of religious texts of other religions

2)Your second question is slightly difficuilt to answer.Reading is OK  But beleiif in other 
religious scripture? It depends on what type of beleif you have in other religious scripture.
For example if someone beleive that mohammed was last prophet and quote quran to prove this point then its not acceptable.But if you beleive something good that is written in other religious scripture then Its OK


----------



## Ozarks (Aug 25, 2009)

Ambers Ji,

_1) How is the study of other holly scriptures by Sikhs viewed by Khalsa Sikhs?_
I am afraid that I will have to let someone else answer you first question from the authority of being Khalsa. Though I am not familiar with any prohibition.

_2) Is it frowned upon to read, quote or believe in other religous texts in addition to the Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji? _
The Siri Guru Granth Sahib contains 937 hymns of 36 Hindu saints, Muslim sufis and bards. These hymns carry equal status as the hymns written by the Gurus. Why? Because it is the message that matters. If you find something in the Koran or the Bible or so forth and the message speaks of the love of God or to your heart, it is not divisive and allows others the freedom of faith that all should enjoy - then why not? 
Even the [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Reht Maryada[/FONT]'s definition of a Sikh is:
_[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Any human being              who faithfully believes in
[/FONT]_ _[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif](i) One Immortal              Being,
            (ii) Ten Gurus, from Guru Nanak Dev to Guru Gobind Singh,
            (iii) The Guru Granth Sahib,
            (iv) The utterances and teachings of the ten Gurus and
            (v) the baptism bequeathed by the tenth Guru, and who does not owe              allegiance to any other religion, is a Sikh.[/FONT]_
It says nothing about not believing inspiration/wisdom found in other sources [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]. One just shouldn't own allegiance to another religion. (no Catholic-Sikhs or anything) Though strictly speaking all who seek to learn from God/God's Will is a Sikh. (as Sikh means [/FONT]disciple/learner) 
As far as a FAQ is concerned here is a Google search with many Sikh FAQs to look through. I hope this helps.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 25, 2009)

Unlike what my Catholic Teachers ( Brothers of the Lasalle) used to drill into US..."ALL religious Texts besides the BIBLE..are SATANIC. Period. Anyone found reading them will go straight to HELL....

And this even INCLUDED..the BIBLES the Seventh day Adventists Church used to give out FREE on Weekends ( I used to go collect one simply because the Bound Book was so beautiful..and i loved books...so a FREE Beautifully bound one was  anot to be missed ocassion for me..i still have about 30 of them !!..my Firts Library !! he he..)..and the World Bible Society the JEHOVAHS WITTNESSES etc etc were also BANNED as SATANIC...

SIKHISM..doesnt Hold such EXTREMIST VIEWS...no !! A SIKH is actively encouraged to READ...every text...How are we supposed to KNOW whats in there if we dont read ??...
BUT "Believing"..thats another story...I have read and keep a number of Quarans, Gitas and all...have never believed any of these...i only believe in SGGS.

One has to have a look at GLASS BEADS..to know a real JEWEL...and the Value of a Jewel is enhanced if we look at each and every glass bead we come across...by this i dotn mean to disparage any other religious or other text...i simply value my SGGS. Period..and I am NOT AFRAID..that reading another will sabotage my values..i am not that weak...


----------



## harbansj24 (Aug 26, 2009)

I can only answer with the following:

Bhai  Vir Singh ji in his incomparable, monumental and profound work of "Guru Nanak Chamatkar" has quoted from Ramayan, Mahabharat, Veds, Bible, Koran, and Buddha.

In the final stages of 2nd volume, he has extensively described the greatnesses of Lord Ram, Lord Krishan,  Lord  Buddha, Jesus Christ and Prophet Mohammad.

Then he goes on to convincingly justify as to why we say "Sab tu vada Sat Guru Nanak.."


----------



## shearwater (May 9, 2011)

Truth is absolute and you can find truth in many different religions and ethical systems.  The problem arises when one selectively disposes of inconvenient truth from one source because it does not fit the paradigm they were taught which may or may not have been incorrect.


----------

